# Lonesome Cock Seeks Feisty Hen



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi All, 
It's been a while since I posted about our rescue, Rocky. We've had him for 2 and a half years now and he's a valued member of our family. He is a rescue feral who is just too attached to humans to be safely released.

My son and I are finishing up a small outdoor coop for Rocky and we already have what I call the "day" aviary. (I trust it to be secure for Rocky to hang out there for a few hours during the day, but I don't trust it for night time safety.)
This coming spring we'll be building a more secure aviary.

Meanwhile, though, we're thinking it's time to get Rocky a companion. He spends his days tending some fake eggs and will spend 30 minutes at a stretch grunting (which I interpret as a call for a mate). He has several favorite stuffed toys that function as his surrogate girlfriends, and he gets time every evening in the living room to "interact" with them. 

Not everything about him is "mating-related", though. Rocky also loves doing tricks (left "paw", right "paw", circle, etc.) and he loves to play chase, investigate our house, and to take his weekly bath.


His cage is enormous and he gets a couple of hours or more per day out of it, but I still think he needs a companion to two. After all, these are flock animals. It seems cruel that he doesn't have any other birds except the ones in his mirrors and us. That's a teeny flock.

Do you have any suggestions of the best way to introduce a new bird? Does it have to be a female? I recently found a person on Craigslist who has a rescue she needs to find a home for, but what if they don't get along? Theoretically, we could end up with separate cages all over the house or back yard. 

I had been thinking that we needed to ship in one of those big,rescue, king pigeons so that she could stand up to our guy. He can be quite, ahem, assertive. But he does finally seem to respect our Chihuahua now, so maybe a feisty hen could handle him, even if she is smaller.

Thoughts? Experiences?

Thanks,
Claire in TX


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Find a local club or the guy on craigs list and take him to meet them, maybe he could find his own mate.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

There are usually ads On Craigslist with pigeons for sale and sometimes for free. They are usually listed under Pets or Farms&Garden. 
Here's one for free pigeons. http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/2807783608.html


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Crazy Pete, I love the idea of letting Rocky pick out his own mate.

Grifter, it's funny, I had that very page open this morning. There is also a woman who rescued one that she wants for find a home for. We definitely prefer to give a home to a bird that otherwise wouldn't get one. 

And now to pepper you with more questions:
I'm really wondering what the procedure is for introducing birds to each other. How do I make sure they don't have diseases to transfer to each other? 
How do I How do I make sure they'll be okay sharing space? (Rocky is an entirely different bird when I reach into his cage than he is when he flies out to my hand.) 
I think I'll need to keep them separate but within earshot of each other, but for how long? 
Also, is it possible he'd be okay with another male instead of a female? 
If I took Rocky to meet this lady's bird (she has no idea if it's a hen or cock), maybe he could let me know if we should take it home. But, then what about the disease thing?

Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, as hard as it is I would keep any new bird quarantined in a totally separate area for at least two weeks. If possible afterwards keep them caged and separate but where they can see each other at first. Afterwards and/or if that is not possible, introduce them in neutral ground. If you put another bird in his cage directly and she can't get away he is bound to beat up on the newcomer.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Good advice, by no means should your put them in the same cage. They would probably end up fighting especially if they're both cocks. Just keep them in separate cages adjacent to one another. The newcomer will be nervous and unsure of itself in the new surroundings. It would be best when you do put them together for it to be in a large area until they get use to one another. I have little experience with pet pigeons, my pigeons are racing homers and are kept in a large aviary.

I'm sure some of the older members can answer your questions and give you better advice.


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a large dog crate to put the new bird in. Is that enough space for a couple of weeks? 
The outdoor cage we are finishing up is about the same size (slightly bigger), but it will have an aviary attachment to more than double the space. I'm not planning to let Rocky move into it until he's doing it at the same time as his new roommate so it'll be neutral territory. 
I was thinking to get the new bird used to visiting the "day" aviary so she's comfortable there and do the introduction there after the quarantine is over. A.) It's 5ft x 10ft. Is that enough space for them to first meet? and B.) it is okay to let a quarantined bird go into a space that Rocky also visits (not at the same time)? They wouldn't drink/bathe in the same water.

Grifter, I just wish we could put netting over the whole back yard.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

If the budget does not permits buying one or is permanently unreleasedable here watt i would do:

get a miror so he checks himself out
adopt dont buy
contact a pigeon rehab who got a hen
animal shelters usually dont wana ship
check out websites that need 2 rehome pigies.

birds need 2 exercise wings n recieve natural sun light because they will get sick. Its january n Spring is coming soon. Depends if the pigie had a lover that can stress him or if he is a newbee. apparently, ferals got parasites so its something might keep in mind

since its feral and able to be released, it can be released just consider the fact that some people hate pigies n will kill them or not rescue em even when a hawk is plucking feathers out.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh please check out animal shelters n vetenary clinics cuz they WILL KILL pigeons n doves within same day. Sad but true. That's why the motto says, "Dont buy, Adopt"


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, yes, pigiesNdovies, we are all over the "Adopt, Don't Buy" thing. That's why it's taking us so long to find a companion for Rocky. He's unreleasable and we wanted to wait for another unreleasable.

The one we're going to meet tomorrow is an escaped fancy w/ no leg band. She spent a day trying to get into a Starbucks. Then a clerk finally took her in. No idea how long this bird's been on the streets, but she clearly is imprinted on humans. This is how our Rocky is. He will fly to anyone and it almost got him killed. He doesn't understand predators.


----------

